# Ramonadona's Cemetery 2012



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok...I'm not sure I know how to do this but trying to share a picture of what I have up so far...there's more to do before Halloween gets here of course...but like I said this is it so far...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Dead-End-Cemetery/398572010179705


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Really like the pillars and fence. That is one really big web too!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking good. I, also, admire your pillars.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you...would you believe the pillars are mostly made out of cardboard???


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see the Nom Nom Tree! I'd hate to see the spider that made that web, though - it must be HUGE!

I love the cutouts - very kid friendly and appealing.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Roxy, I'm always concerned about the little ones. Don't want to scare the bejeeses out of them but don't want it to cutesy either. One little girl came by and said: "That scares me...but I LIKE IT!" (Guess so far I'm hittling the mark) The scarier props go up later, but not to close to where the little ones will have to pass.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

looks awesome!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Tried to do a video...bare with me folks, I'm new at this stuff.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet video and I love the music!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

In the past we haven't gotten many trick or treaters (could be 'cuz it's a dead end street) so I made a sign to put on the main hwy to direct people down our street...hoping it works, but also hoping it doesn't get stolen. Waiting to put it out maybe 3 days before Halloween...when do you think I should put it out (undecisive here)

.









Also wanted to see if this would post.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Trying to post again...this is a picture of a sign we made to set out by the main hwy, 'cuz in the past this dead end street we live on didn't get to many tots so hoping this will change things...but also hoping it doesn't ge stolen. Do you think setting it out Monday b4 Halloween is soon enough?


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Hair...I can't seem to get pictures to post. What am I doing wrong? I uploaded to photobucket so I could get the HTML code...but they are not showing up. Grrrrr. *Help*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try using the IMG code


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok...trying again...if this works, and even if it doesn't...THANKS ROXY!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Trying again....


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Arrrrgggghhhhh!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

is your imagine hosted somewhere or are you trying to upload it from your pc?


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

http://[URL=http://s1291.photobucke...s/b557/Ramona169/YHsign_zps6ba90790.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> is your imagine hosted somewhere or are you trying to upload it from your pc?


I uploaded it to Photobucket and I'm not sure which code I'm suppose to use. Also am I using the right icon on the reply post? (The "insert image" is what I've been trying).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice looking sign btw!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey!!!! How did you DO THAT?! And thank you...for the comment and for making it appear!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

you're welcome and just send 20 bucks and I'll never say a word


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Bwahaha...but seriously...what was I doing wrong?


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> you're welcome and just send 20 bucks and I'll never say a word


If you don't tell me...I will not get to post another picture *Making my sad face* (just a lot of posts that need deleting.)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

go back to the post that I put the image in, hit quote ,,, then you'll see what is should look like.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ramona, I think there are several fields that appear in photobucket on a picture page. 
If you select one of those fields you'll see it highlighted. Click the field that has "IMG code" next to it and copy the link then switch over to haunt forum and paste the link directly in the posting box


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> Ramona, I think there are several fields that appear in photobucket on a picture page.
> If you select one of those fields you'll see it highlighted. Click the field that has "IMG code" next to it and copy the link then switch over to haunt forum and paste the link directly in the posting box


So Lord, does this mean that you don't have to select "insert image"? Just paste the IMG code directly into the post? Do I have that right? Thank you so much for taking the time to try and help...I work with computers, but posting on forums is kinda frowned upon at work. lol.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Guess this thread turned out to be a "How To Post Pics"... gonna try this again...crossing fingers...


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Lord Homicide!!!!! My confidence level just rose!!!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Having fun now!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay! Good stuff!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Hairazor!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks really great! You have some cool looking props!


----------



## racerpak (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice!!!!


----------

